# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس السيرة النبوية والتاريخ والتراجم >  ثناء العلماء على شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية

## محمد طه شعبان

من المعلوم لدى كل مطالع وناظر في كتب أهل العلم المعتبرين مِمَّن عاصروا شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله أو جاءوا من بعده، أن كتبهم مشحونة، ومصنفاتهم مملوءة بالثناء على شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله، وتبجيله وتوقيره ومعرفة فضله وقدره.
قال الحافظ ابن كثير رحمه الله: ((قال الشيخ علم الدين البرزالي في ((تاريخه)): وفي ليلة الاثنين العشرين من ذي القعدة توفي الشيخ الإمام العلامة الفقيه الحافظ القدوة، شيخ الإسلام تقي الدين أبو العباس أحمد بن شيخنا الإمام العلامة المفتي شهاب الدين أبي المحاسن عبد الحليم بن الشيخ الإمام شيخ الإسلام مجد الدين أبي البركات عبد السلام بن عبد الله بن أبي القاسم، ابن تيمية الحراني ثم الدمشقي ... – حتى قال -: وقرأ بنفسه الكثير، وطلب الحديث، وكتب الطباق والأثبات، ولازم السماع بنفسه مدة سنين، ثم اشتغل بالعلوم، وكان ذكيًّا كثير المحفوظ؛ فصار إمامًا في التفسير وما يتعلق به، عارفًا بالفقه واختلاف العلماء، والأصول والنحو واللغة، وغير ذلك من العلوم النقلية والعقلية، وما تكلم معه فاضل في فن من الفنون العلمية إلا ظن أن ذلك الفن فنه، ورآه عارفًا به متقنًا له، وأما الحديث فكان حافظًا له متنًا وإسنادًا، مُمَيِّزًا بين صحيحه وسقيمه، عارفًا برجاله متضلعًا من ذلك، وله تصانيف كثيرة وتعاليق مفيدة في الأصول والفروع، كَمَّل منها جملة وبُيِّضت وكُتبت عنه، وجملة كبيرة لم يُكَمِّلها، وجملة كَمَّلها ولكن لم تُبَيَّض.
وأثنى عليه وعلى فضائله جماعة من علماء عصره، مثل القاضي الخُوَيِّي، وابن دقيق العيد، وابن النحاس، وابن الزملكاني، وغيرهم.
ووجدت بخط ابن الزملكاني أنه اجتمعت فيه شروط الاجتهاد على وجهها، وأن له اليد الطولى في حسن التصنيف، وجودة العبارة، والترتيب والتقسيم والتبيين، وكتب على مصنف له هذه الأبيات:
ماذا يقول الواصفون له ... وصفاته جلَّت عن الحصر
هو حجةٌ للهِ قاهرةٌ ... هو بيننا أعجوبة الدهر
هو آية في الخَلْق ظاهرة ... أنوارها أربت على الفجر
وهذا الثناء عليه وكان عمره نحو الثلاثين سنة([1]))).
وقال الإمام الحافظ أبو عبد الله محمد بن أحمد بن عبدالهادي (ت744): ((هو الشيخ الإمام الرباني، إمام الأئمة، ومفتي الأمة، وبحر العلوم، سيد الحفاظ، وفارس المعاني والألفاظ، فريد العصر وقريع الدهر، شيخ الإسلام، بركة الأنام، وعلامة الزمان، وترجمان القرآن، عَلَمُ الزهاد، وأوحد العُبَّاد، قامع المبتدعين، وآخر المجتهدين، تقي الدين أبوالعباس، أحمد بن الشيخ الإمام العلامة شهاب الدين أبي المحاسن، عبد الحليم بن الشيخ الإمام العلامة، شيخ الإسلام مجد الدين أبي البركات، عبد السلام بن أبي محمد عبد الله بن أبي القاسم الخضر بن محمد بن الخضر بن علي بن عبد الله ابن تيمية الحراني، نزيل دمشق، صاحب التصانيف التي لم يسبق إلى مثلها([2])))اهـ.
وقال أبو البقاء السبكي (777هـ): ((والله يا فلان ما يُبغض ابن تيمية إلا جاهل أو صاحب هوى؛ فالجاهل لا يدري ما يقول، وصاحب الهوى يصده هواه عن الحق بعد معرفته به([3])))اهـ.
وقال العلامة ابن دقيق العيد: ((لما اجتمعت بابن تيمية رأيت رجلًا العلوم كلها بين عينيه، يأخذ منها ما يريد ويدع ما يريد([4])))اهـ.
وقال الحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله: ((وَقَرَأَ بِنَفسِهِ وَنسخ سنَن أبي دَاوُد، وَحصل الْأَجْزَاء، وَنظر فِي الرِّجَال والعلل، وتفقه وتمهر وتميز وَتقدم وصنف ودرس وَأفْتى، وفَاق الأقران، وَصَارَ عجبًا فِي سرعَة الاستحضار وَقُوَّة الْجنان والتوسع فِي الْمَنْقُول والمعقول والإطالة على مَذَاهِب السّلف وَالْخلف([5])))اهـ.
وقال الإمام المقريزي رحمه الله (845هـ): ((فكان هذا هو السبب في اشتهار مذهب الأشعريِّ وانتشاره في أمصار الإسلام، بحيث نُسِيَ غيره من المذاهب، وجُهِل؛ حتى لم يبق اليوم مذهب يخالفه، إلَّا أن يكون مذهب الحنابلة أتباع الإمام أبي عبد الله أحمد بن محمد بن حنبل رضي الله عنه، فإنهم كانوا على ما كان عليه السلف، لا يرون تأويل ما ورد من الصفات، إلى أن كان بعد السبعمائة من سني الهجرة، اشتهر بدمشق وأعمالها تقيُّ الدين أبو العباس أحمد بن عبد الحكم بن عبد السلام بن تيمية الحرَّانيُّ، فتصدَّى للانتصار لمذهب السلف وبالغ في الردِّ على مذهب الأشاعرة، وصدع بالنكير عليهم وعلى الرافضة، وعلى الصوفية([6])))اهـ.[1])) ((البداية والنهاية)) (18/ 295- 298).

[2])) ((العقود الدرية في مناقب شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية)) لابن عبد الهادي (3)، وقد نقل هذا الكلام عن ابن عبد الهادي: الحافظ ابن ناصر الدين الدمشقي في كتابه ((الرد الوافر على من زعم أن شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية كافر)) (63)، وزاد بعد قوله:" لم يسبق إلى مثلها": [ولا يُلحق في شكلها؛ توحيدًا أو تفسيرًا، وإخلاصًا وفقهًا، وحديثًا ولغة ونحوًا، وبجميع العلوم، كتبه طافحة بذلك].

[3])) ذكره الحافظ ابن ناصر الدين الدمشقي في كتابه ((الرد الوافر)) (95).

[4])) ((الرد الوافر)) (59).

[5])) ((الدرر الكامنة في أعيان المئة الثامنة)) (1/ 168، 169).

[6])) ((المواعظ والاعتبار بذكر الخطط والآثار)) (4/ 192).

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

قال الإمام الذهبي رحمه الله: ((شيخنا الامام العالم العلامة الأوحد، شيخ الاسلام، مفتي الفرق، قدوة الأمة، أعجوبة الزمان، بحر العلوم، حبر القرآن، تقي الدين، سيد العُبَّاد أبي العباس أحمد بن عبد الحليم بن عبد السلام ابن تيمية الحراني رضي الله تعالى عنه([1])))اهـ.
وقال الإمام الذهبي – أيضًا -: ((هذا خط شيخنا الإمام، شيخ الاسلام، فرد الزمان، بحر العلوم، تقي الدين، مولده عاشر ربيع الاول سنة إحدى وستين وستمائة، وقرأ القرآن والفقه، وناظر، واستدل وهو دون البلوغ، برع في العلم والتفسير وأفتى ودرَّس وله نحو العشرين، وصنف التصانيف وصار من أكابر العلماء في حياة شيوخه، وله المصنفات الكبار التي سارت بها الركبان، ولعل تصانيفه في هذا الوقت تكون أربعة آلاف كراس وأكثر، وفسر كتاب الله تعالى مدة سنين من صدره في أيام الجُمَع، وكان يتوقد ذكاء، وسماعاته من الحديث كثيرة، وشيوخه أكثر من مائتي شيخ، ومعرفته بالتفسير إليها المنتهى، وحفظه للحديث ورجاله وصحته وسقمه فما يُلحق فيه، وأما نقله للفقه ومذاهب الصحابة والتابعين فضلًا عن المذاهب الأربعة فليس له فيه نظير، وأما معرفته بالملل والنحل والأصول والكلام فلا أعلم له فيه نظيرًا، ويدري جملة صالحة من اللغة وعربيته قوية جدًّا، ومعرفته بالتاريخ والسير فعجب عجيب، وأما شجاعته وجهاده وإقدامه فأمر يتجاوز الوصف ويفوق النعت، وهو أحد الأجواد الأسخياء الذين يُضرب بهم المثل، وفيه زهد وقناعة باليسير في المأكل والملبس([2])))اهـ.[1])) ذكره ابن ناصر الدين الدمشقي في ((الرد الوافر)) (68)، وقال: ((كتبه الذهبي على طبقة سماع كناب رفع الملام عن الأئمة الأعلام)).

[2])) ذكره ابن ناصر الدين الدمشقي في ((الرد الوافر)) (69)، وقال: (قال الحافظ علم الدين أبو محمد القاسم ابن البرزالي: رأيت في إجازة لابن الشهرزوري الموصلي خطَّ الشيخ تقي الدين ابن تيمية، قد كتب تحته الشيخ شمس الدين الذهبي)، وذكر الكلام المذكور.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

وقَالَ الذهبي أيضًا -: ((أَحْمَد بْن عَبْد الحليم - وساق نسبه - الحراني، ثُمَّ الدمشقي، الحنبلي أَبُو الْعَبَّاس، تقي الدين، شيخنا وشيخ الإِسلام، وفريد لعصر علمًا ومعرفة، وشجاعة وذكاء، وتنويرًا إلهيا، وكرما ونصحا للأمة، وأمرًا بالمعروف ونهيًا عَنِ المنكر، سمع الْحَدِيث، وأكثر بنفسه من طلبه، وكتب وخرج، ونظر فِي الرجال والطبقات، وحصل مَا لَمْ يحصله غيره، برع فِي تفسير الْقُرْآن، وغاص فِي دقيق معانيه بطبع سيَّال، وخاطر إِلَى مواقع الإِشكال ميال، واستنبط منه أشياء لَمْ يسبق إِلَيْهَا، وبرع فِي الْحَدِيث وحفظه، فقلَّ من يحفظ مَا يحفظه من الْحَدِيث، معزوًّا إِلَى أصوله وصحابته، مَعَ شدة استحضاره له وقت إقامة لدليل، وفاق النَّاس فِي معرفة الفقه، واخْتِلاف المذاهب، وفتاوى الصَّحَابَة والتابعين، بحيث إنه إِذَا أفتى لَمْ يلتزم بمذهب، بَل يقوم بِمَا دليله عنده. وأتقن العربية أصولًا وفروعًا، وتعليلًا واخْتِلافًا. ونظر فِي العقليات، وعرف أقوال المتكلمين، وَرَدَّ عَلَيْهِم، وَنبَّه عَلَى خطئهم، وحذر مِنْهُم ونصر السنة بأوضح حجج وأبهر براهين، وأُوذي فِي ذَات اللَّه من المخالفين، وأُخيف فِي نصر السنة المحضة، حَتَّى أعلى اللَّه مناره، وجمع قلوب أهل التقوى عَلَى محبته والدعاء لَهُ، وَكَبَتَ أعداءه، وهدى بِهِ رجالًا من أهل الملل والنِّحَل، وجبل قلوب الملوك والأمراء عَلَى الانقياد له غالبًا، وعلى طاعته، أحيا بِهِ الشام، بَل والإسلام، بَعْد أَن كاد ينثلم بتثبيت أولي الأمر لما أقبل حزب التتر والبغي فِي خيلائهم، فظُنت بالله الظنون، وزلزل المؤمنون، واشْرَأَبَّ النفاق وأبدى صفحته. ومحاسنه كثيرة، وَهُوَ أكبر من أَن ينبه عَلَى سيرته مثلي، فلو حلفت بَيْنَ الركن والمقام، لحلفت: إني مَا رأيت بعيني مثله، وأنه مَا رأى مثل نَفْسه([1])))اهـ.[1])) ذكره في ((ذيل الحفاظ)) (4/ 497)، وقال: ((قَالَهُ الذهبي فِي معجم شيوخه)).

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

وقال الحافظ ابن رجب رحمه الله: ((أَحْمَد بْن عَبْد الحليم بْن عَبْد السَّلام بْن عَبْد اللَّهِ بْن أَبِي القاسم بْن الخضر بن محمد ابن تيمية الحراني، ثُمَّ الدمشقي، الإِمَام الفقيه، المجتهد المحدِّث، الحافظ المفسر، الأصولي الزاهد، تقي الدين أَبُو الْعَبَّاس، شيخُ الإِسْلام، وعَلَم الأعلام، وشهرته تغني عن الإطناب في ذكره، والإسهاب فِي أمره([1])))اهـ.
وقال الحافظ ابن رجب – أيضًا -: ((وعني بالحَدِيث، وسمع "المسند" مرات، والكتب الستة، ومُعجم الطبراني الكبير، وَمَا لا يُحصى من الكتب والأجزاء، وقرأ بنفسه، وكتب بخطه جملة من الأجزاء، وأقبل عَلَى العلوم فِي صغره؛ فأخذ الفقه والأصول عَن والده، وعن الشيخ شمس الدين بن أبي عمر، والشيخ زين الدين بْن المنجا، وبرع فِي ذَلِكَ، وناظر، وقرأ فِي العربية أيامًا عَلَى سُلَيْمَان بْن عَبْد القوي، ثُمَّ أخذ كتاب سيبويه، فتأمله ففهمه. وأقبل عَلَى تفسير الْقُرْآن الكريم، فبرز فِيهِ، وأحكم أصول الفقه، والفرائض، والحساب والجبر والمقابلة، وغير ذَلِكَ من العلوم، ونظر فِي علم الْكَلام والفلسفة، وبرز فِي ذَلِكَ عَلَى أهله، ورد عَلَى رؤسائهم وأكابرهم، ومهر فِي هذه الفضائل، وتأهل للفتوى والتدريس، وَلَهُ دُونَ العشرين سنة، وأفتى من قبل العشرين أيضًا، وأمده اللَّه بكثرة الكَتْب وسرعة الحفظ، وقوة الإدراك والفهم، وبُطء النسيان، حَتَّى قَالَ غَيْر واحد: إنه لَمْ يكن يحفظ شَيْئًا فينساه ... وَقَالَ قَاضِي القضاة شهاب الدين الخُوَيِّي: أنا عَلَى اعتقاد الشيخ تقي الدين، فَعُوتب فِي ذَلِكَ؛ فَقَالَ: لأن ذِهنه صحيح، ومواده كثيرة، فَهُوَ لا يَقُول إلا الصحيح... وكانت وفاته فِي سحر ليلة الاثنين عشري ذي القعدة، سنة ثمان وعشرين وسبعمائة... وصُلِّيَ عَلَيْهِ صلاة الغائب فِي غالب بلاد الإِسلام القريبة والبعيدة، حَتَّى فِي اليمن والصين. وأخبر المسافرون أَنَّهُ نودي بأقصى الصين للصلاة عَلَيْهِ يَوْم جمعة: الصلاة عَلَى ترجمان الْقُرْآن([2])))اهـ.[1])) ((ذيل طبقات الحنابلة)) (4/ 492، 493).

[2])) السابق (4/ 494- 528)، مختصرًا.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

وقال العلامة ابن سيد الناس رحمه الله: ((ألْفَيتُه ممن أدرك عن العلوم حظًّا، وكاد يستوعب السنن والآثار حفظًا؛ إِن تكلم فِي التفسير فَهُوَ حامل رايته، وإن أفتى فِي الفقه فَهُوَ مدرك غايته، أَوْ ذاكر بالحَدِيث فَهُوَ صاحب علمه، ذو روايته، أَوْ حاضر بالنِّحَل والملل لَمْ يُرَ أوسع من نحلته، ولا أرفع من درايته، برز فِي كُل فن عَلَى أبناء جنسه، وَلَمْ تر عينُ من رآه مثله، ولا رأت عينه مثل نَفْسه([1])))اهـ.[1])) ذكره ابن رجب في ((ذيل طبقات الحنابلة)) (4/ 500).

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

وقال الشيخ علم الدين البرزالي في «معجم شيوخه»: ((أحمد بن عبد الحليم بن عبد السلام بن عبد الله بن أبي القاسم بن محمد بن تيمية الحراني الشيخ تقي الدين أبو العباس الإمام، المجمع على فضله ونبله ودينه؛ قرأ الفقه وبرع فيه، والعربية والأصول، ومهر في علمي التفسير والحديث، وكان إمامًا لا يُلحق غباره في كل شيء، وبلغ رتبة الاجتهاد، واجتمعت فيه شروط المجتهدين، وكان إذا ذكر التفسير بهت الناس من كثرة محفوظه وحسن إيراده وإعطائه كل قول ما يستحقه من الترجيح والتضعيف والإبطال وخوضه في كل علم، كان الحاضرون يقضون منه العجب، هذا مع انقطاعه إلى الزهد والعبادة والاشتغال بالله تعالى والتجرد من أسباب الدنيا ودعاء الخلق إلى الله تعالى، وكان يجلس في صبيحة كل جمعة على الناس يفسر القرآن العظيم؛ فانتفع بمجلسه وبركة دعائه وطهارة أنفاسه وصدق نيته وصفاء ظاهره وباطنه وموافقة قوله لعمله وأناب إلى الله خلق كثير، وجرى على طريقة واحدة من اختيار الفقر والتقلل من الدنيا، رحمه الله تعالى([1])))اهـ.[1])) ذكره الحافظ ابن عبد الهادي في ((العقود الدرية)) (13، 14).

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

http://majles.alukah.net/t135569/

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

عقيدة شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية وثناء الأئمة عليه وموقف ابن حجر منه
السؤال:
رجاءً الإجابة على سؤالي عن عقيدة الشيخ ابن تيمية ، حيث قرأت أنه انحرف عن العقيدة الصحيحة ، وأنه وصف الله بصفات البشر ، أيضاً قرأت أن علماء مثل ابن حجر العسقلانى لا يقدرونه ، هل يمكنكم توضيح هذه المسألة لي ؟ . شكراً لكم ، والسلام عليكم .
الجواب:
الحمد لله
أولاً :
يُعدُّ شيخ الإسلام أحمد بن عبد الحليم بن تيمية من المجددين البارزين في الإسلام ، وقد وُلد – رحمه الله – عام 661 هـ وتوفي عام 728 هـ ، وإذا كان أثر المجدد عادة في زمانه وقرنه فإن أثر شيخ الإسلام ابتدأ في زمانه ولا يزال أثره إلى الآن على العلماء وطلاب العلم والجماعات الإسلامية التي تنتسب للسنَّة ، ولا يزال أهل العلم ينهلون من علمه في الرد على أعداء الدين من اليهود والنصارى ، والفرق المنسبة للإسلام كالرافضة والحلولية والجهمية ، والفرق المبتدعة كالأشعرية والمرجئة .
وتحقيقاته في مسائل الفقه والحديث والتفسير والسلوك أشهر من أن نذكر نماذج لها ، فكتبه ومؤلفاته شاهدة عليها ،وليس هو – رحمه الله – بحاجة لمن يزكيه من أمثالنا ، بل علمه وفقهه حاضر شاهد لا ينكره إلا جاهل أو جاحد .
ثانياً :
وشهادات الأئمة في عصره ، وبعد عصره تبين للمنصف كذب الادعاءات التي يفتريها أعداء الملة ، وأعداء السنَّة على هذا الإمام العلَم ، وفي ثنايا هذه التزكيات بيان علم وفقه وقوة حجة هذا الإمام ، وبه يُعرف السبب الذي حاربه من أجله أهل الكفر والبدعة ، وهو أنه هدم أصولهم فخرَّ عليهم السقف من فوقهم ، وسنذكر في بعض هذه الشهادات صحة اعتقاد شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية ، ونصرته للسنَّة ، ورده على أهل البدع والخرافات .
وهذه التزكيات والشهادات لهذا الإمام لم تكن من تلامذته وأصحابه فحسب ، بل شهد له حتى مخالفوه بالإمام والتقدم في العلم والفقه ، وقوة الحجة ، بل وشهدوا له بالشجاعة والسخاء والجهاد في سبيل الله لنصرة الإسلام ، وهذه بعض الشهادات والتزكيات :
1. قال الإمام الذهبي – رحمه الله - في " معجم شيوخه " : 
هو شيخنا ، وشيخ الإسلام ، وفريد العصر ، علماً ، ومعرفة ، وشجاعة ، وذكاء ، وتنويراً إلهيّاً ً، وكرماً ، ونصحاً للأمَّة ، وأمراً بالمعروف ، ونهياً عن المنكر ، سمع الحديث ، وأكثر بنفسه من طلبه وكتابته ، وخرج ، ونظر في الرجال ، والطبقات ، وحصَّل ما لم يحصله غيره . 
برَع في تفسير القرآن ، وغاص في دقيق معانيه ، بطبع سيَّال ، وخاطر إلى مواقع الإِشكال ميَّال ، واستنبط منه أشياء لم يسبق إليها ، وبرع في الحديث ، وحفِظه ، فقلَّ من يحفظ ما يحفظه من الحديث ، معزوّاً إلى أصوله وصحابته ، مع شدة استحضاره له وقت إقامة الدليل ، وفاق الناس في معرفة الفقه ، واختلاف المذاهب ، وفتاوى الصحابة والتابعين ، بحيث إنه إذا أفتى لم يلتزم بمذهب ، بل يقوم بما دليله عنده ، وأتقن العربيَّة أصولاً وفروعاً ، وتعليلاً واختلافاً ، ونظر في العقليات ، وعرف أقوال المتكلمين ، وَرَدَّ عليهم ، وَنبَّه على خطئهم ، وحذَّر منهم ، ونصر السنَّة بأوضح حجج وأبهر براهين ، وأُوذي في ذات اللّه من المخالفين ، وأُخيف في نصر السنَّة المحضة ، حتى أعلى الله مناره ، وجمع قلوب أهل التقوى على محبته والدعاء له ، وَكَبَتَ أعداءه ، وهدى به رجالاً من أهل الملل والنحل ، وجبل قلوب الملوك والأمراء على الانقياد له غالباً ، وعلى طاعته ، أحيى به الشام ، بل والإسلام ، بعد أن كاد ينثلم بتثبيت أولى الأمر لما أقبل حزب التتر والبغي في خيلائهم ، فظُنت بالله الظنون ، وزلزل المؤمنون ، واشْرَأَب النفاق وأبدى صفحته . 
ومحاسنه كثيرة ، وهو أكبر من أن ينبه على سيرته مثلي ، فلو حلفت بين الركن والمقام لحلفت : إني ما رأيت بعيني مثله ، وأنه ما رأى مثل نفسه .
انظر " ذيل طبقات الحنابلة " لابن رجب الحنبلي ( 4 / 390 ) .
2. وقال الحافظ عماد الدين الواسطي – رحمه الله - : 
والله ، ثم والله ، لم يُرَ تحت أديم السماء مثل شيخكم ابن تيمية ، علماً ، وعملاً ، وحالاً ، وخلُقاً ، واتِّباعاً ، وكرماً ، وحلْماً ، وقياماً في حق الله تعالى عند انتهاك حرماته ، أصدق النَّاس عقداً ، وأصحهم علماً وعزماً ، وأنفذهم وأعلاهم في انتصار الحق وقيامه همةً ، وأسخاهم كفّاً ، وأكملهم اتباعاً لسنَّة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلّم ، ما رأينا في عصرنا هذا مَن تستجلي النبوة المحمدية وسننها من أقواله وأفعاله إلا هذا الرجل يشهد القلب الصحيح أن هذا هو الاتباع حقيقة .
" العقود الدرية " ( ص 311 ) .
3. وقال الحافظ جلال الدين السيوطي – رحمه الله - :
ابن تيمية ، الشيخ ، الإمام ، العلامة ، الحافظ ، الناقد ، الفقيه ، المجتهد ، المفسر البارع ، شيخ الإسلام ، علَم الزهاد ، نادرة العصر ، تقي الدين أبو العباس أحمد المفتي شهاب الدين عبد الحليم بن الإمام المجتهد شيخ الإسلام مجد الدين عبد السلام بن عبد الله بن أبي القاسم الحراني .
أحد الأعلام ، ولد في ربيع الأول سنة إحدى وستين وستمائة ، وسمع ابن أبي اليسر ، وابن عبد الدائم ، وعدّة .
وعني بالحديث ، وخرَّج ، وانتقى ، وبرع في الرجال ، وعلل الحديث ، وفقهه ، وفي علوم الإسلام ، وعلم الكلام ، وغير ذلك . 
وكان من بحور العلم ، ومن الأذكياء المعدودين ، والزهاد ، والأفراد ، ألَّف ثلاثمائة مجلدة ، وامتحن وأوذي مراراً .
مات في العشرين من ذي القعدة سنة ثمان وعشرين وسبعمائة .
" طبقات الحفاظ " ( ص 516 ، 517 ) .
وقد طعن ابن حجر الهيتمي [ من كبار فقهاء الشافعية ، توفي 974هـ ، وهو شخص آخر غير ابن حجر العسقلاني ، صاحب فتح الباري ، المتوفي 852هـ ] في شيخي الإسلام ابن تيمية وتلميذه ابن القيم كثيراً ، واتهمهما بالقول بالتجسيم والتشبيه وقبائح الاعتقادات ، وقد ردَّ عليه كثيرون ، وبينوا زيف قوله ، وأظهروا براءة الإمامين من كل اعتقاد يخالف الكتاب والسنة ، ومن هؤلاء : 
4. الملا علي قاري – رحمه الله – حيث قال – بعد أن ذكر اتهام ابن حجر لهما وطعنه في عقيدتهما - :
أقول : صانهما الله – أي : ابن القيم وشيخه ابن تيمية - عن هذه السمة الشنيعة ، والنسبة الفظيعة ، ومن طالع " شرح منازل السائرين " لنديم الباري الشيخ عبد الله الأنصاري قدس الله سره الجلي ، وهو شيخ الإسلام عند الصوفية : تبيَّن له أنهما كانا من أهل السنة والجماعة ، بل ومن أولياء هذه الأمة ، ومما ذكر في الشرح المذكور ما نصه على وفق المسطور : 
" وهذا الكلام من شيخ الإسلام يبين مرتبته من السنَّة ، ومقداره في العلم ، وأنه بريء مما رماه أعداؤه الجهمية من التشبيه والتمثيل ، على عادتهم في رمي أهل الحديث والسنَّة بذلك ، كرمي الرافضة لهم بأنهم نواصب ، والناصبة بأنهم روافض ، والمعتزلة بأنهم نوابت حشوية ، وذلك ميراث من أعداء رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في رميه ، ورمي أصحابه بأنهم صبأة ، قد ابتدعوا ديناً محدثاً ، وهذا ميراث لأهل الحديث والسنة من نبيهم بتلقيب أهل الباطل لهم بالألقاب المذمومة .
وقدس الله روح الشافعي حيث يقول وقد نسب إلى الرفض : 
إن كان رفضا حب آل محمد *** فليشهد الثقلان أني رافضي 
ورضي الله عن شيخنا أبي العباس بن تيمية حيث يقول : 
إن كان نصباً حب آل محمد *** فليشهد الثقلان أني ناصبي
وعفا الله عن الثالث – وهو ابن القيم - حيث يقول : 
فإن كان تجسيماً ثبوت صفاته *** وتنزيهها عن كل تأويل مفتر
فإني بحمد الله ربي مجسم *** هلموا شهوداً واملئوا كل محضرِ " .
" مرقاة المفاتيح " لملا علي القاري ( 8 / 146 ، 147 ) .
وما بين علامتي التنصيص " " نقله الملا علي قاري عن الإمام ابن القيم من كتابه " مدارج السالكين بين منازل إياك نعبد وإياك نستعين " ( 2 / 87 ، 88 ) .


وسئل علماء اللجنة الدائمة :
يقول الناس : إن ابن تيمية ليس من أهل السنة والجماعة ، وإنه ضال مضل ، وعليه ابن حجر ، وغيره ، هل قولهم صدق أم لا ؟ .
فأجابوا : 
إن الشيخ أحمد بن عبد الحليم بن تيمية إمام من أئمة أهل السنة والجماعة ، يدعو إلى الحق ، وإلى الطريق المستقيم ، قد نصر الله به السنَّة ، وقمع به أهل البدعة والزيغ ، ومن حكم عليه بغير ذلك : فهو المبتدع ، الضال ، المضل ، قد عميت عليهم الأنباء ، فظنوا الحق باطلاً ، والباطل حقّاً ، يَعرف ذلك من أنار الله بصيرته ، وقرأ كتبه ، وكتب خصومه ، وقارن بين سيرته وسيرتهم ، وهذا خير شاهد وفاصل بين الفريقين .
الشيخ عبد العزيز بن باز ، الشيخ عبد الرزاق عفيفي ، الشيخ عبد الله بن غديان ، الشيخ عبد الله بن قعود .
" فتاوى اللجنة الدائمة " ( 2 / 451 ، 254 ) . 
ثالثاً :
كلام الإمام الحافظ ابن حجر العسقلاني الشافعي - رحمه الله – في شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية :
الحافظ ابن حجر العسقلاني إمام مشهور ، توفي عام 852 هـ ، وهو صاحب التصانيف النافعة ، مثل " فتح الباري شرح صحيح البخاري " ، و " التلخيص الحبير " ، و " تهذيب التهذيب " وغيرها ، وكان للحافظ ابن حجر كلمات متفرقات في شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية ، شهد له بها بالعلم والفضل والدفاع عن السنَّة ، وما ينتقده الحافظ ابن حجر – رحمه الله – على شيخ الإسلام قابل للنقض ، وهو نفسه – رحمه الله – هناك من تعقبه في بعض المسائل العقيدية ، ولا يهمنا هنا عرض ذلك ، والبحث فيه ، وإنما يهمنا نقل كلامه – رحمه الله – في شيخ الإسلام ثناء ومدحاً ؛ ليتبين خطأ من قال إن الحافظ – رحمه الله – لا يقدِّر شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية ! .
وهذه نُبذ من كلام الحافظ ابن حجر – رحمه الله – في حق شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية – رحمه الله - :
1. ألَّف الشيخ ابن ناصر الدين الدمشقي كتاباً سماه " الرد الوافر على من زعم أن من سمى ابن تيمية شيخ الإسلام كافر " ردّاً على واحدٍ متعصبي الأحناف زعم أنه لا يجوز تسمية ابن تيمية بـ " شيخ الإسلام " ، وأنه من فعل ذلك فقد كفر ! ، وقد ذكر فيه خمساً وثمانين إماماً من أئمة المسلمين كلهم وصف ابن تيمية بـ " شيخ الإسلام " ، ونقل أقوالهم من كتبهم بذلك.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

ولما قرأ الحافظ بن حجر رحمه الله هذا الكتاب – " الرد الوافر " - كتب عليه تقريظاً ، وهذا نصه :
الحمد لله ، وسلام على عباده الذين اصطفى .
وقفتُ على هذا التأليف النافع ، والمجموع الذي هو للمقاصد التي جمع لأجلها جامع ، فتحققت سعة اطلاع الإمام الذي صنفه ، وتضلعه من العلوم النافعة بما عظمه بين العلماء وشرَّفه ، وشهرة إمامة الشيخ تقي الدين أشهر من الشمس ، وتلقيبه بـ " شيخ الإسلام " في عصره باق إلى الآن على الألسنة الزكية ، ويستمر غداً كما كان بالأمس ، ولا ينكر ذلك إلا من جهل مقداره ، أو تجنب الإنصاف ، فما أغلط من تعاطى ذلك وأكثر عثاره ، فالله تعالى هو المسؤول أن يقينا شرور أنفسنا ، وحصائد ألسنتنا بمنِّه وفضله ، ولو لم يكن من الدليل على إمامة هذا الرجل إلا ما نبَّه عليه الحافظ الشهير علم الدين البرزالي في " تاريخه " : أنه لم يوجد في الإسلام من اجتمع في جنازته لما مات ما اجتمع في جنازة الشيخ تقي الدين ، وأشار إلى أن جنازة الإمام أحمد كانت حافلة جدّاً شهدها مئات ألوف ، ولكن لو كان بدمشق من الخلائق نظير من كان ببغداد أو أضعاف ذلك : لما تأخر أحد منهم عن شهود جنازته ، وأيضاً فجميع من كان ببغداد إلا الأقل كانوا يعتقدون إمامة الإمام أحمد ، وكان أمير بغداد وخليفة ذلك الوقت إذا ذاك في غاية المحبة له والتعظيم ، بخلاف ابن تيمية فكان أمير البلد حين مات غائباً ، وكان أكثر مَن بالبلد مِن الفقهاء قد تعصبوا عليه حتى مات محبوساً بالقلعة ، ومع هذا فلم يتخلف منهم عن حضور جنازته والترحم عليه والتأسف عليه إلا ثلاثة أنفس ، تأخروا خشية على أنفسهم من العامة. 
ومع حضور هذا الجمع العظيم : فلم يكن لذلك باعث إلا اعتقاد إمامته وبركته ، لا بجمع سلطان ، ولا غيره ، وقد صح عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال : ( أنتم شهداء الله في الأرض ) - رواه البخاري ومسلم - .
ولقد قام على الشيخ تقي الدين جماعة من العلماء مراراً ، بسبب أشياء أنكروها عليه من الأصول والفروع ، وعقدت له بسبب ذلك عدة مجالس بالقاهرة ، وبدمشق ، ولا يحفظ عن أحد منهم أنه أفتى بزندقته ، ولا حكم بسفك دمه مع شدة المتعصبين عليه حينئذ من أهل الدولة ، حتى حبس بالقاهرة ، ثم بالإسكندرية ، ومع ذلك فكلهم معترف بسعة علمه ، وكثرة ورعه ، وزهده ، ووصفه بالسخاء ، والشجاعة ، وغير ذلك من قيامه في نصر الإسلام ، والدعوة إلى الله تعالى في السر والعلانية ، فكيف لا يُنكر على مَن أطلق " أنه كافر " ، بل من أطلق على من سماه شيخ الإسلام : الكفر ، وليس في تسميته بذلك ما يقتضي ذلك ؛ فإنه شيخ في الإسلام بلا ريب ، والمسائل التي أنكرت عليه ما كان يقولها بالتشهي ، ولا يصر على القول بها بعد قيام الدليل عليه عناداً ، وهذه تصانيفه طافحة بالرد على من يقول بالتجسيم ، والتبري منه ، ومع ذلك فهو بشر يخطئ ويصيب ، فالذي أصاب فيه - وهو الأكثر - يستفاد منه ، ويترحم عليه بسببه ، والذي أخطأ فيه لا يقلد فيه ، بل هو معذور ؛ لأن أئمة عصره شهدوا له بأن أدوات الاجتهاد اجتمعت فيه ، حتى كان أشد المتعصبين عليه ، والقائمين في إيصال الشر إليه ، وهو الشيخ كمال الدين الزملكاني ، يشهد له بذلك ، وكذلك الشيخ صدر الدين بن الوكيل ، الذي لم يثبت لمناظرته غيره . 
ومن أعجب العجب أن هذا الرجل كان أعظم الناس قياماً على أهل البدع من الروافض ، والحلولية ، والاتحادية ، وتصانيفه في ذلك كثيرة شهيرة ، وفتاويه فيهم لا تدخل تحت الحصر ، فيا قرة أعينهم إذا سمعوا بكفره ، ويا سرورهم إذا رأوا من يكفر من لا يكفره ، فالواجب على من تلبّس بالعلم وكان له عقل أن يتأمل كلام الرجل من تصانيفه المشتهرة ، أو من ألسنة من يوثق به من أهل النقل ، فيفرد من ذلك ما يُنكر ، فيحذِّر منه على قصد النصح ، ويثني عليه بفضائله فيما أصاب من ذلك ، كدأب غيره من العلماء ، ولو لم يكن للشيخ تقي الدين من المناقب إلا تلميذه الشهير الشيخ شمس الدين بن قيم الجوزية صاحب التصانيف النافعة السائرة التي انتفع بها الموافق والمخالف : لكان غاية في الدلالة على عظم منزلته ، فكيف وقد شهد له بالتقدم في العلوم ، والتميز في المنطوق والمفهوم أئمة عصره من الشافعية وغيرهم ، فضلاً عن الحنابلة ، فالذي يطلق عليه مع هذه الأشياء الكفر ، أو على من سمَّاه " شيخ الإسلام " : لا يلتفت إليه ، ولا يعوَّل في هذا المقام عليه ، بل يجب ردعه عن ذلك إلى أن يراجع الحق ، ويذعن للصواب ، والله يقول الحق ، وهو يهدي السبيل ، وحسبنا الله ، ونعم الوكيل . 
صفة خطه أدام الله بقاءه.
قاله ، وكتبه : أحمد بن علي بن محمد بن حجر الشافعي ، عفا الله عنه ، وذلك في يوم الجمعة التاسع من شهر ربيع الأول ، عام خمسة وثلاثين وثمانمائة ، حامداً لله ، ومصليّاً على رسوله محمد ، وآله ومسلماً .
" الرد الوافر " للإمام ابن ناصر الدين الدمشقي ( ص 145 ، 146 ) ، ونقل الحافظ السخاوي – تلميذ ابن حجر – كلام شيخه في كتابه " الجواهر والدرر " ( 2 / 734 – 736 ) .
02 ترجم الحافظ ابن حجر لشيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية ، عليهما رحمة الله ، ترجمة حفيلة في كتابه " الدرر الكامنة " ، قال في أولها : 
" .. وتحول به أبوه من حران سنة 67 ، فسمع من ابن عبد الدائم والقاسم الأربلي والمسلم ابن علان وابن أبي عمر والفخر في آخرين ، وقرأ بنفسه ونسخ سنن أبي داود وحصل الأجزاء ونظر في الرجال والعلل ، وتفقه وتمهر ، وتميز وتقدم ، وصنف ودرس وأفتى ، وفاق الأقران ، وصار عجباً في سرعة الاستحضار وقوة الجنان والتوسع في المنقول والمعقول والإطالة على مذاهب السلف والخلف .. " انتهى . 
الدرر الكامنة ، في أعيان المائة الثامنة "1/168) . 
وقد نقل في هذه الترجمة كثيرا من نصوص الأئمة ، في الثناء على شيخ الإسلام رحمه الله ، والإقرار بإمامته في علوم المعقول والمنقول ، ومن ذلك قوله : 
03 " وقرأت بخط الحافظ صلاح الدين العلائي ، في ثبت شيخ شيوخنا الحافظ بهاء الدين عبد الله بن محمد بن خليل ، ما نصه : وسمع بهاء الدين المذكور على الشيخين شيخنا وسيدنا وإمامنا فيما بيننا وبين الله تعالى ، شيخ التحقيق ، السالك بمن اتبعه أحسن طريق ، ذي الفضائل المتكاثرة ، والحجج القاهرة ، التي أقرت الأمم كافة أن هممها عن حصرها قاصرة ، ومتعنا الله بعلومه الفاخرة ونفعنا به في الدنيا والآخرة ، وهو الشيخ الإمام العالم الرباني والحبر البحر القطب النوراني ، إمام الأئمة ، بركة الأمة ، علامة العلماء ، وارث الأنبياء ، آخر المجتهدين ، أوحد علماء الدين ، شيخ الإسلام، حجة الأعلام ، قدوة الأنام ، برهان المتعلمين ، قامع المبتدعين ، سيف المناظرين ، بحر العلوم ، كنز المستفيدين ، ترجمان القرآن ، أعجوبة الزمان ، فريد العصر والأوان ، تقي الدين ، إمام المسلمين ، حجة الله على العالمين ، اللاحق بالصالحين ، والمشبه بالماضين ، مفتي الفرق ، ناصر الحق ، علامة الهدى ، عمدة الحفاظ ، فارس المعاني والألفاظ ، ركن الشريعة ، ذو الفنون البديعة ، أبو العباس ابن تيمية !! " 
الدرر الكامنة (186-187) . رابعاً :
إذا كانت هذه النصوص التي نقلناها أو أشرنا إليها ، من كلام الحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله ، أو مما نقله الحافظ عن غيره ، ناطقة بتقدير شيخ الإسلام ، والإشادة بمنزلته من العلم والدين ؛ فإن ذلك لا يعني أن الحافظ لم يخالف شيخ الإسلام البتة في مسألة من المسائل العلمية ، أو لم ينتقده قط ؛ فما زال أهل العلم يردون بعضهم على بعض ؛ من غير أن يلزم من ذلك أن يكون الراد لا يقدر المردود عليه قدره ، فضلا عن أن يبدعه أو يضلله ، وقديما قال الإمام مالك رحمه الله قولته الشهيرة : " كل يؤخذ من قوله ويترك ، إلا صاحب هذا القبر " ، أو نحوا من ذلك ، ـ يعني : رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ . 
وهذا بغض النظر عما إذا كان الصواب ، في المسألة المعينة ، مع شيخ الإسلام ، أو مع مخالفه ومن يرد عليه ، الحافظ ابن حجر أو غيره . فكيف إذا كان الصواب في عامة ما أنكروه عليه ، أو معظمه في جانب شيخ الإسلام ، رحم الله الجميع . 


ويمكن مراجعة كثير من هذه المسائل التي انتقدت على شيخ الإسلام ، ولا سيما من قبل ابن حجر الهيتمي ، المشار إلى موقفه آنفا ، فيما كتبه الشيخ نعمان خير الدين ابن الآلوسي رحمه الله ، في كتابه النافع : " جلاء العينين في محاكمة الأحمدين " ، يعني : أحمد بن تيمية ، وأحمد بن حجر الهيتمي ، عليهما رحمة الله . 
وينظر أيضا كتاب : دعاوى المناوئين لشيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية ، وهو بحث أكاديمي من إعداد الدكتور : عبد الله بن صالح الغصن . 
خامساً :
ما ورد في السؤال من أن شيخ الإسلام انحرف عن العقيدة الصحيحة ووصف الله تعالى بصفات خلقه ، هو من أفرى الفرى ، وأبين الكذب على شيخ الإسلام ومنهجه وعقيدته ، ومن يطالع شيئا من مصنفاته الكبار أو الصغار يتحقق ذلك ، ومن هذه النصوص والقواعد التي يشق الإشارة إلى جميعها هنا ، فضلا عن نقلها ، قوله رحمه الله : 
" اتفق سلف الأمة وأئمتها أن الله ليس كمثله شيء ، لا فى ذاته ولا في صفاته ولا في أفعاله ، وقال من قال من الأئمة : من شبه الله بخلقه فقد كفر ، ومن جحد ما وصف الله به نفسه فقد كفر ، وليس ما وصف الله به نفسه ولا رسوله تشبيها " اهـ 
فتاوى شيخ الإسلام (2/126) . 
وقال رحمه الله : 
" ثم القول الشامل في جميع هذا الباب : أن يوصف الله بما وصف به نفسه ، أو وصفه به رسوله ، وبما وصفه به السابقون الأولون ؛ لا يُتجاوز القرآن والحديث .
قال الإمام أحمد رضي الله عنه : لا يوصف الله إلا بما وصف به نفسه ، أو وصفه به رسوله ؛ لا يتجاوز القرآن والحديث . ٍ
ومذهب السلف أنهم يصفون الله بما وصف به نفسه وبما وصفه به رسوله ، من غير تحريف ولا تعطيل ، ومن غير تكييف ولا تمثيل ، ونعلم أن ما وصف الله به من ذلك فهو حق ليس فيه لغز ولا أحاجى ، بل معناه يعرف من حيث يعرف مقصود المتكلم بكلامه ، لا سيما إذا كان المتكلم أعلم الخلق بما يقول ، وأفصح الخلق في بيان العلم ، وأفصح الخلق في البيان والتعريف والدلالة والإرشاد . 
وهو سبحانه مع ذلك ليس كمثله شيء ، لا في نفسه المقدسة المذكورة بأسمائه وصفاته ، ولا في أفعاله ، فكما نتيقن أن الله سبحانه له ذات حقيقة ، وله أفعال حقيقة ، فكذلك له صفات حقيقة ؛ وهو ليس كمثله شيء ، لا في ذاته ولا في صفاته ولا في أفعاله ، وكل ما أوجب نقصا أو حدوثا فإن الله منزه عنه حقيقة ؛ فانه سبحانه مستحق للكمال الذي لا غاية فوقه ، ويمتنع عليه الحدوث ؛ لامتناع العدم عليه ، واستلزام الحدوث سابقة العدم ، ولافتقار المحدَث إلى محدِث ، ولوجوب وجوده بنفسه ، سبحانه وتعالى . 
ومذهب السلف بين التعطيل والتمثيل ؛ فلا يمثلون صفات الله بصفات خلقه ، كما لا يمثلون ذاته بذات خلقه ، ولا ينفون عنه ما وصف به نفسه ووصفه به رسوله ؛ فيعطلوا أسماءه الحسنى وصفاته العليا ، ويحرفوا الكلم عن مواضعه ، ويلحدوا في أسماء الله وآياته . 
وكل واحد من فريقي التعطيل والتمثيل فهو جامع بين التعطيل والتمثيل ؛ أما المعطلون فإنهم لم يفهموا من أسماء الله وصفاته إلا ما هو اللائق بالمخلوق ، ثم شرعوا في نفي تلك المفهومات ؛ فقد جمعوا بين التعطيل والتمثيل ؛ مثلوا أولا ، وعطلوا آخرا ؛ وهذا تشبيه وتمثيل منهم للمفهوم من أسمائه وصفاته ، بالمفهوم من أسماء خلقه وصفاتهم ، وتعطيل لما يستحقه هو سبحانه من الأسماء والصفات اللائقة بالله سبحانه وتعالى .. " 
فتاوى شيخ الإسلام (5/26-27) . 


ونصوص شيخ الإسلام في هذا المعنى كثيرة جدا ، كما أشرنا ، وفيما ذكرناه كفاية إن شاء الله . 
والله الموفق . 
http://islamqa.info/ar/96323

----------


## أبو عبد الله محمد الشافعي

بعض النقول عن الأئمة الشافعية ممن عاصره أو تأخر قليلا

قال  العلاَّمة كمال الدين بنُ الزملكانيِّ مرّةً عن الشيخ تقي الدين: "كان إذا  سُئل عن فنٍّ من العلم ظَنَّ الرائي والسامعُ أنه لا يَعرف غيرَ ذلك  الفنِّ وحَكَم أن أحدا لا يَعرف مثلَه وكان الفقهاء من سائر الطوَائف إذا  جلسوا معه استفَادوا في مذاهبِهم منه ما لم يكونوا عَرفوه قبْلَ ذلك ولا  يُعْرف أنه ناظر أحدا فانْقَطع معه ولا تَكلَّم في عِلم من العلوم سواء كان  من علوم الشرعِ أو غيرِها إلا فَاقَ فيه أهلَه والمَنْسوبين اليه وكانتْ  له اليدُ الطولى في حُسْن التصنيف وجَوْدة العِبارة والترتيبِ والتقسيمِ  والتبيينِ"

 وقال الشيخُ زينُ الدين بنُ  رَجبٍ في طبقاته: " وبلَغني من طريقٍ صحيحٍ عن ابن الزملكاني: أنَّه سُئل  عن الشيخِ تقي الدين؟ فقال: لم يُرَ من خمسِمائة سنةٍ، أو أربعِمائة سنةٍ -  الشكُّ من الناقل وغالبُ ظنِّه: أنه قال: من خمسمِائة - أحفظَ منه" 

وقال  الإمام ابنُ عبد الهادي في ترْجَمة الشيخِ تقيِّ الدين المُفْرَدة وقد  سُئل عنه الشيخُ كمالُ الدين بنُ الزَّملكانيُّ فقال: " هو بارعٌ في فنونٍ  عديدةٍ من الفقه والنحوِ والأصول ملازمٌ لِأنواع الخيْرِ وتعليمِ العلم  حَسَنُ العبادةِ قويٌّ في دينه جيِّدُ التفقُّهِ مُستحْضِرٌ لمذهبِه  استحضارا جيِّدا مَليحُ البحث صحيحُ الذِّهن قويُّ الفهْم" 

وقال الشيخ تاج الدين الفزاري: (واللهِ عنده من الفضائل ما لا عند  أحمدَ بنِ حنبل هذا كان صاحبي من الصِّغَر ويَجْتمع بوالدي وكان والدي  يُحبّ والدَه وأهلَه ويَتردّد الى والده وعندما درَّس ولده بعد وفاة والده  حَضر والدي عنده الدرسَ وكَتَب درسَه وأَثْنى على درسه وعلى فضائله من ذلك  الزمانِ)

قال الإمام أبو الحجاج المزي عنه:  "ما رأيتُ مثلَه ولا رأى هو مثلَ نفسِه وما رأيتُ أحداً أعلمَ بكتاب الله  وسنَّةِ رسولِ الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ولا أتبعَ لهما مِنْهُ"
وقال أيضا: "لم يُرَ مثله منْذُ أربعِمائةِ سنةٍ"

*وقال الإمام ابن فضْل الله العُمَرِيّ 749 هـ : (*فجَمَعَ  أشْتاتَ المذاهب وشَتَات الذاهب ونَقَلَ عن أئمَّةِ الإجماع فمَنْ سواهم  مذاهَبهم المختلِفَةَ واستحضَرَها ومثَّل صورَهم الذاهبةَ وأحضَرَها فلو  شعَرَ أبو حنيفة بزمانه وملَك أمرَه لأدْنى عصرَه إليه مقتربا أو مالكٌ  لأجْرَى وراءه أشْهَبَه  وكوكبا أو الشافعيُّ لَقَال ليْتَ هذا كـان  لِلْأُمِّ وَلَدًا وليْتَني كنتُ له أبا أو الشيبانيُّ ابنُ حنبل لما لام  عِذاره إذْ غَدَا منْه لفَرَط العَجَبِ أُشيبَا لا بلْ داودُ الظاهريُّ  وسنانُ الباطنيُّ لَظَنَّا تحقيقه من منْتَحله أو ابنُ حزمٍ  والشَّهْرَسْتان  يُّ لحَشَرَ كلٌّ منهما ذِكرَه في نِحَله أو الحاكمُ  النيسابوري والحافظ السِّلَفي لأضافَه هذا إلى مستدرَكه وهذا إلى رِحَلِه.
تَرِد إليه الفتاوى ولا يَردها  وتَفِد عليه فيُجيب عنها بأجوبةٍ كأنَّه كان قاعدا لها يُعدّها ... أبدا  على طرف اللسان جوابه ... فكأنَّما هي دفعةٌ من صَيِّب ... وكان من أذْكى  الناس كثيرَ الحفظ قليلَ النِّسْيان قلَّمَا حفِظ شيئا فنسِيَه ... وما تكلَّم معه فاضلٌ في فنٍّ من الفنون إلا ظنَّ أن ذلك الفنَّ فنُّه ...

كَتَبَ العلاَّمةُ قاضي  القُضاةِ أبو الحسنِ السبكيُّ إلى الحافظِ الذهبيِّ في أمرِ الشيخِ تقيِّ  الدين -يعني ابنَ تيمية- (( أمَّا قولُ سيِّدِي في الشيخِ -يعني ابن تيمية-  فالمملوكُ يَتَحَقَّقُ كِبَرَ قدْرِه وزخارةَ بحْرِه وتوسُّعَه في العلومِ  الشرعيَّةِ والعقليَّةِ وفَرَطَ ذكائِه واجتهادَه وبلوغَه في كلّ من ذلك  المبلغَ الذي يَتَجَاوَزُ الوصفَ والمملوكُ يقولُ ذلك دائماً وقدْرُه في  نفسِي أعظمُ من ذلك وأجلُّ مع ما جمَعَ اللهُ له من الزَّهادَةِ والورَعِ  والدِّيانةِ ونُصْرةِ الحقِّ والقيامِ فيه لا لِغَرَضٍ سِوَاه وجَرْيه على  سُنَن السلفِ وأخذه من ذلك بالمأخَذِ الأوْفَى وغرَابة مثلِه في هذا  الزَّمانِ بلْ من أزْمَانٍ ))

وقال القاضي بهاء الدين السبكي: "ما  يُبْغِضُ ابنَ تيميَّةَ إلا جاهلٌ أو صاحبُ هَوى فالجاهلُ لا يَدْرِي ما  يقولُ وصاحبُ الهوى يَصُدُّه هواه عن الحقِّ بعد معْرفتِه بِهِ" 

وقال الشيخ شهاب الدين الملكاوي  الشافعي: (واللهِ إنَّ الشيخَ تقيَّ الدين بن تيمية شيخُ الإسلام ولو  دَرَوْا ما يقولُ لَرَجَعُوا إلى محبَّتِه ووَلائِه وكمَا قال كلُّ صاحب  بدعة ومن يَنْتصرُ له لو ظَهروا لا بُدَّ من خُمُودِهم وتَلاشِي أمرِهم  وهذا الشيخُ تقيُّ الدين بن تيميةَ كُلَّما تقدَّمتْ أيّامُه تَظْهرُ  كرامتُه ويَكْثُرُ مُحبُّوه وأصحابُه)

 وقال الإمام عمر بن مسلم القرشي الشافعي حين سُئل عن شيخ الإسلام بن تيمية: "هو شيخ الإسلام على الإطلاق"

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

جزاكم الله خيرًا أخانا أبا عبد الله

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

وأما طريقته في دروسه:
فقد قال أبو حفص البزار في ((الأعلام العلية في ذكر مناقب ابن تيمية)) (28، 29):
((وَأما ذكر دروسه فقد كنت فِي حَال إقامتي بِدِمَشْق لَا أفوتها وَكَانَ لَا يهييء شَيْئا من الْعلم ليلقيه ويورده بل يجلس بعد أَن يُصَلِّي رَكْعَتَيْنِ فيحمد الله ويثني عَلَيْهِ وَيُصلي على رَسُوله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم على صفة مستحسنة مستعذبة لم اسمعها من غَيره ثمَّ يشرع فَيفتح الله عَلَيْهِ إِيرَاد عُلُوم وغوامض ولطائف ودقائق وفنون ونقول واستدلالات بآيَات وَأَحَادِيث وأقوال الْعلمَاء وَنصر بَعْضهَا وَتبين صِحَّته أَو تزييف بَعْضهَا وإيضاح حجَّته واستشهاد بأشعار الْعَرَب وَرُبمَا ذكر اسْم ناظمها وَهُوَ مَعَ ذَلِك يجْرِي كَمَا يجْرِي السَّيْل وَيفِيض كَمَا يفِيض الْبَحْر وَيصير مُنْذُ يتَكَلَّم إِلَى أَن يفرغ كالغائب عَن الْحَاضِرين مغمضا عَيْنَيْهِ وَذَلِكَ كُله مَعَ عدم فكر فِيهِ أَو روية من غير تعجرف وَلَا توقف وَلَا لحن بل فيض الهي حَتَّى يبهر كل سامع وناظر فَلَا يزَال كَذَلِك إِلَى أَن يصمت وَكنت اراه حِينَئِذٍ كَأَنَّهُ قد صَار بِحَضْرَة من يشْغلهُ عَن غَيره وَيَقَع عَلَيْهِ إِذْ ذَاك من المهابة مَا يرعد الْقُلُوب ويحير الْأَبْصَار والعقول
وَكَانَ لَا يذكر رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم قطّ الا وَيُصلي وَيسلم عَلَيْهِ وَلَا وَالله مَا رَأَيْت أحدا اشد تَعْظِيمًا لرَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم وَلَا احرص على أَتْبَاعه وَنصر مَا جَاءَ بِهِ مِنْهُ حَتَّى إِذا كَانَ ورد شَيْئا من حَدِيثه فِي مَسْأَلَة وَيرى انه لم ينسخه شَيْء غَيره من حَدِيثه يعْمل بِهِ وَيَقْضِي ويفتي بِمُقْتَضَاهُ وَلَا يلْتَفت الى قَول غَيره من المخلوقين كَائِنا من كَانَ وَقَالَ رَضِي الله عَنهُ كل قَائِل إِنَّمَا يحْتَج لقَوْله لَا بِهِ إلا الله وَرَسُوله.
وَكَانَ إِذا فرغ من درسه يفتح عَيْنَيْهِ وَيقبل على النَّاس بِوَجْه طلق بشيش وَخلق دمث كَأَنَّهُ قد لَقِيَهُمْ حِينَئِذٍ وَرُبمَا اعتذر إِلَى بَعضهم من التَّقْصِير فِي الْمقَال مَعَ ذَلِك الْحَال وَلَقَد كَانَ درسه الَّذِي يُورِدهُ حِينَئِذٍ قدر عدَّة كراريس وَهَذَا الَّذِي ذكرته من أَحْوَال درسه أَمر مَشْهُور يوافقني عَلَيْهِ كل حَاضر بهَا وهم بِحَمْد الله خلق كثير لم يحصر عَددهمْ عُلَمَاء ورؤساء وفضلاء من الْقُرَّاء والمحدثين وَالْفُقَهَاء والأدباء وَغَيرهم من عوام الْمُسلمين))اهـ.

----------


## ابراهيم العليوي

أذكر أني قرأت قولا يصف شيخ الاسلام بأن علمه مما لاطاقة للرجال به أو بمعناه ... وفي مخيلتي أن هذا قاله ابن عثيمين رحمه الله تعالى 
فمن ينفعني بالنقل ويعينني في البحث عنه ؟

----------

